# Bright red Blood From Ibs?



## schmidt82 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello Everyone nice to meet you. I took some time to go through and read alot on the forums and It is comforting to see that im not completly alone with alot of my pain and suffering. Not saying im glad you guys suffer! But atleast you all understand the strugle. So, I am a 27 year old male. I have really bad anxiety / stress / depression. Seems they all go hand in hand for alot of us. I have been fighting problems with bm's for years now. Probably since I was around 20 or so. Instead of getting better they only seem to be getting worse. About a month and a half ago I had the worse ibs attack one night that put me in the ER. I had a BM (explosive) and when I got up and turned around to close the seat and flush I noticed ALOT of blood in the toilet. I went into a panic (anxiety set in) and went to the ER right away. The doc put me on the table throws on a latex glove and some lube and says those famous words (try to relax) haha right. Not only do I have anxiety but your about to go somewhere on my body that im just not cool with lol. Anyway After a few seconds he goes (woah james! your only 27 and have hemroids I see in 40+ year old men) I never new you could have internal hemroids with no pain. I always understod them to be this painfull thing from what I had read. Anyway he tells me thats my problem and send me on my way with some directions. Well for the last few days I have been getting crazy bad stomach cramping like I am about to have diariah after I eat. lower and upper back pain and just all around feel nasty. Tonight I finnaly had a bowel movement and noticed alot of mucus and blood in my stool again. This time it was only in my stool and was bright red mixed with mucus. So hear is my question. Does that sound like a hemroid again? Do you guys experience lower and upper back pain? alot of gas bloating and cramping on the lower left and middle abdomen that gets worse after eatting? And every now and then bright red blood and mucus in your stool after or during constipation when your able to pass? Or should I try to go see the doctor again? Any advice would be great. And thank you very very much for taken the time to read this. Oh and sometimes my stool is not black and tarry but really dark if I had been constipated for awhile.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The external ones usually cause a lot more pain than the internal ones and IBS can irritate those with the changing stool consistencies, etc.Does that sound like a hemroid again? yesDo you guys experience lower and upper back pain? a fair number of IBSers report thatThe only caveat with the upper back pain is at the right shoulder blade area and it comes with upper right quadrant pain that usually comes on hard and stays severe for something like 6 or more hours straight and almost always happens after a fatty meal, then get your gallbladder looked at.alot of gas bloating and cramping on the lower left and middle abdomen that gets worse after eatting? very common in IBSAnd every now and then bright red blood and mucus in your stool after or during constipation when your able to pass? Hard dry hard to pass stools really do seem to irritate hemorrhoidsOr should I try to go see the doctor again? If you are bleeding frequently and over the counter hemorrhoid creams aren't enough to help you may need a prescription cream to help heal them up.Any advice would be great. And thank you very very much for taken the time to read this. Oh and sometimes my stool is not black and tarry but really dark if I had been constipated for awhile.Stool starts off yellow or greenish and fairly light in color. The bacteria in the colon change that color to dark brown. Hard dry stools that may be taking a bit longer tend to be darker than normal consistency stools that move a bit quicker through the system.


----------

